# Snowboard Bum Tips



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

If your going to be out there everyday then yeah you need to wax at least every other time if your riding park. If pow then probably once a week.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you don't have a job, aren't living here now, and have never done it before you're in for a whole eye opening experience. I recommend this easy reading The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Resort Town Life


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

^ finances are covered (I might get a part time job, but not necessary), never done it before, and will be moving Jan 1st.


Very excited about a complete change in scenery and people(coming from Raleigh, NC).


Ive only been out west once and I was too young to appreciate the powder.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

sounds like a blast man!!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd wax at least once a week if you are going to be riding 4 or 5 days/week. What kind of rider are you? That would determine what skills you should focus on. I believe in travelling light so I'd only ride with a backpack on backcountry days or if I'm with someone new to the sport. 

Burn out on snowboarding??? :dunno: If you're bored with snowboarding, they you should probably learn a new trick.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

*Sweet !*

I'd choose Breck over V/BC mostly for the town and availability of housing near slopes.
Then follow these three easy steps.

1) Smoke
2)Ride
3)Repeat


Gotta pass yet ?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd think the best way to not burn out is to keep it fun. Even if you don't need the money, I'd definitely get some kind of part-time gig just to get yourself out of your room regularly when not riding and interacting with people. Maybe 3-4 hours twice a week...dunno


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah I think the part time job is a good idea


Im pretty sure I wont burn out, I guess I just cant wrap my head around being able to snowboard as much as I want.


I have been checking Craigslist daily for the past month or so browsing around for housing (not planning to seriously look until december ). 

Does anyone have any other resources for finding houses Any other resources (right now breckenridge is top of the list)


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

pmid85 said:


> yeah I think the part time job is a good idea
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure I wont burn out, I guess I just cant wrap my head around being able to snowboard as much as I want.
> ...


I don't have first hand experience with Breckenridge...
But good luck finding something nearby(and cheap) 2 months into the season. Most people who live there/move out there get stuff taken care of during the fall at the latest... that goes for jobs too.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

so lucky. i can't wait until i graduate and go on a 4 month snowboard bum binge. good luck bro, live the dream!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

goalieman24 said:


> I don't have first hand experience with Breckenridge...
> But good luck finding something nearby(and cheap) 2 months into the season. Most people who live there/move out there get stuff taken care of during the fall at the latest... that goes for jobs too.




from what ive seen on craigslist there are quite a few people around who are graduating and moving out around the same time so it shouldnt be too hard since im not picky on where I live. Also the job isnt going to make or break me, just to break up the week and maybe have a few $$$ to spend while im out there.

Plus there are always people who are breaking bones or going broke and moving back home midseason.

I have a backup plan (there are some hostel type areas) if I cant find a place to stay right away.


^ and thanks. It will be over sooner than you know it (if youre in hs, it might not be over that soon)


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

In recent years, you would not be able to find housing in December. Job market is a little low this year though so you might be okay.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

Summit Daily News Online.
Bulletin boards at food kingdom and city market


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

dont carry a bag and dress light. get comfortable gear even if it costs a little more because its worth every penny. focus on things you like and dont spend all your time doing one thing just ride for the fun of it and you wont get bored. always look for somthin new 2 hit


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

waxing a snowboard IMO is a enjoyable thing to do. SPend a little money, get a iron wax and a scraper and it won't be a pita.

Mix it up, don't ride in the park when there is sick snow elsewhere. If your going to be riding almost every day just don't do the same stuff every day.

You are going to have 3 sick months


----------

